# My Baby Rbp's Refuse To Eat And Nobody Is Helping Me!



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

My rbp's refuse to eat, and there is No explanation at all. I've mad several posts about them not eating, but every time nobody ends up telling me anything. It will al
almost be 2 weeks since they've last eaten, and I've tried EVERYTHING


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

What are the water parameters and waht size tank are they in?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Fishmaniac,
not only water parameters, but what is your PH?!!...it's possible that it is either very high (too akaline) or very low (too acidic)...what is the temperature?!...If your red bellies aren't eating its because they are severly stressed out for some reason or another...Pygos (reds, caribes, terns, and pirayas) have voracious appetites, are very active, and usually pig out during feeding time...If your parameters are good, and the ph level around 6.0 - 7.0 is considered optimal, then I would suggest raising your temp up to 84 degrees and then after a day or two, throw some rosie reds and/or feeders in there...they should devour them right away...Good luck, bro!...


----------



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

They are in a 40 gallon, for now, and ammonia/nitrite is zero. My ph, however, is around 7.8, pretty muh th way they've always been. The thing, these two baby rbp (2") DID use to eat vorociously. I then added some live plants and switched to a sand substrate, and put a black background about a week and a half ago, and ever since then, they have just totally just stopped eating.



Fishmaniac said:


> They are in a 40 gallon, for now, and ammonia/nitrite is zero. My ph, however, is around 7.8, pretty muh th way they've always been. The thing, these two baby rbp (2") DID use to eat vorociously. I then added some live plants and switched to a sand substrate, and put a black background about a week and a half ago, and ever since then, they have just totally just stopped eating.


their temperature also is around 78/79


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

that PH is on the high side for piranhas....they are probably stressed out..try bringing it down graduallly to around 6.5...buy some PH down which makes water more acidic and follow the directions carefully...That just might do the trick!...good luck!...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Did you rinse the sand well?
Where was it from? Maybe there was something in it that is effecting them?

I haven't had reds in a while but my solos P's have gone a few weeks without eating.
My guy actually doesn't eat much of anything. I feed him maybe weekly and even then its hit or miss.

Good luck


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd raise the temp to 81/82F. No bright lights. No more changes in or around the tank. I'm new to P's myself... I'm sure they'll come around. Just stressed out IMO.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldnt worry about the ph...once acclimated they will be fine. The only issue with a high ph is ammonia is more toxic so you want sufficient filtration to keep your tank balanced.

IMO....this is simply a case of you changing their environment and freaking them out. It may take them a week...it may take them a year....or they may never feel the same again. One thing I have learned....dont mess with a good thing. If you fish is comfortable, eats well, and is interactive in a bare tank...the last thing you want to do is add decor because you never how that fish will react to the new environment. You might think you are making their home nicer for them....but whatever makes these fish comfortable is what is right.

The only thing I know makes pygos more comfortable every time is more fish....unfortunately you dont have the tank to support more fish for any length of time.

As for feeding....try adding some small pieces of catfish at night...it will probably be gone in the morning.


----------



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!!







. They actually ate a tiny bite today...a piece if shrimp, and although that's barely anything, I guess it's a start.


----------



## Fishmaniac (May 2, 2010)

Ok so I found that if I stand back from the tank, and toss the pieces of food in, they will bite at them. The only problem is that they just spit the food right back out, although I assure you the food is in small enough pieces...WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?!? >.<


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

If they dont eat, they aint hungry. Give them some time, and they will eat. Also, try feeding and then walking away.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Fishmaniac said:


> Ok so I found that if I stand back from the tank, and toss the pieces of food in, they will bite at them. The only problem is that they just spit the food right back out, although I assure you the food is in small enough pieces...WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?!? >.<


Try giving them some bloodworms... my baby p's loved them


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you feeding the same food everytime? If so i would try some different types of food and soak it in something like garlic gaurd. If they still arnt eating after this a couple times i would trow in some guppies just so they get something as baby reds shoudl be eating at least every other day. Give them privacy too when they eat


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

x2 on the baby guppie they may not eat them in front of you but when there ready they will eat them they cant resist the chase.my ph has always been 7.6 never could get it to come down.my ps also love ghost shrimp its like candy to them.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea man, keep the lights low and put a couple of small feeders in. Although feeders are not the recommended food for any fish, they do have a use to help the attitude of other fish. A couple of times I had a fish that was in a funk and didn't want to do anything but throwing a feeder in normally gets them to snap out of it. For my Oscar it happened instantly, once he got to chase the feeder he was off to his normal active self. For my reds it was a slower process, when I first got them they didn't know what to do so I threw in a couple of feeders and just kept the tank with like 3-4 in there. If there is always something to eat in the tank they will eat when the mood strikes them, normally when nobody is around and they are at their most relaxed. If you decide to do this you really have to make sure that your get them off of feeders as soon as they relax and return to normal.

As for the pH, yours is high but remember, a stable pH is more important then the "right" pH. If you mess around with it too much you will have to change any water you put in ere to be the same. My pH is just about 6, it's on the low side of what they like, but then important thing is that when I do a 25% water change I don't have to change the pH of the water that I am putting into the tank and there is no chance of unnecessary shock during a water change. Plenty of people have a pH outside the optimal range, so don't sweat it. If it really starts to bother you, try putting a piece of driftwood in the tank. The drift wood should bring the pH down a little depending on the size of your tank, and it's a little more natural then putting additives in.

Hope that helped man, just remember they will come around eventually, they all do it just takes time. Patience is a huge part of this hobby.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

try some tilapia or any other kind of fish from your local supermarket.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

add something and leave, when you come back in a couple hours it will be probably be gone


----------

